# Google- Spicy foods linked to irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) - Food Consumer



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Spicy foods linked to irritable bowel syndrome (IBS)*
*Food Consumer*
Thursday Oct 24, 2013 (foodconsumer.org) -- Eating spicy foods could cause *irritable bowel syndrome* particularly in women, according to a study most recently published in World Journal of Gastroenterology. Ahmad Esmaillzadeh from Food Security *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

